# Who has the best phone mount?



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

Thinking about upgraded my phone mount. I have one which is spring loaded to hold the phone I like this feature. Mine is stuck to my window as well, I drive a Ford Expedition so this works well for me.

*So what do you use?* A link would also be great.

*Who's got the best? *


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Air vent with magnetic attachment, it doesn't mess up with the battery as you will soon hear, I've had mine for over a year. Easy and fast to pick and drop the phone and it goes as cheap as 3 bucks online


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

iOttie Easy One Touch 3 (V2.0) Car Mount Universal Phone Holder for iPhone 7 Plus 6s Plus SE Samsung Galaxy S8 Edge S7 S6 Note 5- Retail Packaging- Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BZC262Q/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

Bpr2- I just ordered one on wish. If you haven't used it you should. $8 with shipping. It takes a little longer but it's the the same stuff coming from China or overthere somewhere. 

I will give it a try.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

UberMacTN said:


> Bpr2- I just ordered one on wish. If you haven't used it you should. $8 with shipping. It takes a little longer but it's the the same stuff coming from China or overthere somewhere.
> 
> I will give it a try.


I've order couple of things from wish... And I wish I hadn't.

They are the cheapest quality as well, you might be better off ordering on ebay, faster and you have a chance to fight for your money back


----------



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

I've ordered my Yeti cup for $20 with shipping, my Uber glow emblem, and now this mount. 

I'm selective of what I do get usually trying to get the same item at a cheaper price. If you do your research and pay attention there are things to get if you don't mind waiting a little bit.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I've tried a Schosche mount and currently this Inatek mount which is very minimalist. The Inatek Mount is nice as it's for a windshield, dash or vent installation.

Inatek Phone Mount: http://amzn.to/2ovpqdL


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Daniel Jenkins said:


> I use velcro


I'm into spandex, but we are talking about mounts LOL


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I use a RAM-Mount X-Grip (without the added rubber thing on the back).
Here's a link on amazon: http://amzn.to/2pMSqei
You would also need to attach that to an arm or other RAM-Mount dohicky. These things are pretty hardcore and will last forever if you don't mind spending extra for that quality.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Daniel Jenkins said:


> Yeah... I Velcro my phone to my dash... guess that is a little over your head


Do be so uptight... Geeez


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Do be so uptight... Geeez


Hehe, you mention spandex and something being tight. Oh lala


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

I do.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Have the pax hold your phone for an even more improved experience!


----------



## Dennisvaz (Dec 24, 2016)

This one is the best.. Amazon, the CD mount works best. This also comes with a very powerful magnet.

*ohCome 4-in-1 Function CD Slot Car Mount Phone Holder with 360-degree Rotation, Air Vent Magnetic Cradle for iPhone 7/7 Plus/Se/6s Plus, Samsung S7/S6/Edge, HTC, Sony and More -Blue or Red*

*







*


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I used and tried many the best one is air vent with magnet you can get one from ebay from$ 4 to$ 7


----------



## 13uberA4 (Mar 16, 2017)

For the cleanest fit I have a Proclip. They have mounts fit to your car, then you need a specific phone mount or you can get a universal mount. I have a phone specific mount and it's bulletproof. Sometimes I use a CD slot mount Mountek which uses a magnet system. Use it when I want to watch the Warriors on my iPad.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I have two...a spring loaded vent mount, and, velcro. It is convenient to have both. If I need to handle phone multiple times, I go with velcro; majority of time it is the vent mount...nice when it starts overheating...turn on AC and it cools in minutes. Both available at 99 cent stores. My $10 mount broke...lol.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> I've tried a Schosche mount and currently this Inatek mount which is very minimalist. The Inatek Mount is nice as it's for a windshield, dash or vent installation.
> 
> Inatek Phone Mount: http://amzn.to/2ovpqdL


How's it stick on a textured dash?


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a Rokform case with the bayonet mount. My dash is pretty crowded, but I hate the look of those giganto articulated-arm thingies. They scream "I LIVE IN MY CAR 70 HOURS A WEEK" to me. I dunno, it's just a thing, I guess. And I tried an AC-vent mount but it just didn't work for me--I adjust the AC vents frequently, and it was just too limiting. Security (i.e., doesn't fall out) vs. mobility (i.e., can adjust airflow) was a zero-sum game. I gave it away.

Anyhow, the Rokform bayonet mount is ultra-secure, takes a fraction of a second to secure or release, you can get a built-up one (that adds extra clearance between the phone and the mounting surface), and it's only an inch in diameter. They have some nice cases too. I like the aluminum ones.


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

Mountek GRIP Universal CD Slot Mount









Would be a problem if you use your CD player.
The bottom piece fell off once but has been fine since


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I've had two CD mounted ones, one magnetic and one spring-type. Both have been excellent for my application. Get the one that works best for you.


----------

